# Just got my first compound bow!



## sherekhan420 (Jun 25, 2011)

Wanted to say hi to everyone i'm in oregon, lots of places to hunt i'm a felon so guns are not an option. I've shot a few different bows so im not entirely new to a bow and arrow. Anyways i look forward to going hunting and collecting all the gear for this sport.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## sherekhan420 (Jun 25, 2011)

Sorry for not providing my weapon info, its a PSE XLR-900 60-70 lb drawback weight has silencer,quiver,arrow rest its ready to go 
I'm 28 im a guy i got 3 kids and a wife never hunted so if a few of my questions are a little bit stupid be gentle please


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

sherekhan420.


----------



## bonecollector66 (Mar 2, 2011)

welcome 2 a.t.. and rember the only dumb question is the one not asked!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## MtsMan (Jun 20, 2011)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## gravediggermtv (Jan 21, 2011)

welcom follow Oregonian...pm sent


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Snoop73 (Jun 28, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk!:darkbeer:


----------



## Harvest (Feb 13, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## PSE#1 (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome to AT!!!!


----------



## Harm Hunter JR. (Jun 27, 2011)

:welcome:: to AT!!!


----------



## Twosocktom (Feb 20, 2011)

:welcome: and congrats on new bow.


----------

